# تدليك



## أَمَة (22 يناير 2009)




----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 يناير 2009)

*الصورة مش ظاهرة يا أمة ياريت ترفعيها لنا مرة تانى *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يناير 2009)

*مفيش صور ظاهره عندي​*


----------



## marcelino (23 يناير 2009)

*no photo*​


----------



## أَمَة (23 يناير 2009)

أحبائي 

*marmar_maroo*​ 
*mikel coco*​ 
*marcelino*​ 

أعتذر على الخطأ غير المقصود
في الواقع انا كنت في طور التجربة لكي انزل الصورة
وانفصل النت بالخطأ ولم ادخل الى المنتدى 
فظنيت ان المشاركة لم تكمل 
لولا مروركم الذي استلمته في الميل لما عرفت​ 
*والآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآن*​ 
*استمتعوا بهذا التدليك من الطراز الرفيع العالي*
*في أحسن بيوتات التدليك الدولية *
*واعطوني رأيكم *​ ​:download:​ 


:download:​ 


:download:​ 


:download:​


----------



## marcelino (23 يناير 2009)

*يـــــــا عيني علي الدلع*​


----------



## أَمَة (23 يناير 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *يـــــــا عيني علي الدلع*​


 

افهم من كلامك ان الصورة عجبتك

شكرا يا مرسلينو على المرور والتعليق الجميل​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد حلوة اوى*


----------



## أَمَة (23 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *لا بجد حلوة اوى*


 


كويس انها عجبتك 
شكرا على مرورك  اختي  swety koky girl​


----------



## KARL (23 يناير 2009)

_حلوه اوى الصوره دى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههه

صوره حلوه قوي

يا بخته اللي بيدلك ده

شكرا يا أمه​*


----------



## أَمَة (23 يناير 2009)

karl قال:


> _حلوه اوى الصوره دى​_
> 
> _هههههههههههههههههههههههه_​


 


شكرا يا karl على مرورك
وكويس انها عجبتك​


----------



## أَمَة (23 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *ههههههههههه​*
> 
> *صوره حلوه قوي*​
> *يا بخته اللي بيدلك ده*​
> ...


 


عفوا يا مايكل
انت لو عاوز العنوان عشان شوية مساج ابعتهولك
هو بس بعيد حبتين - في اليونان
اصل الصورة جت من هناك على ايميلي​


----------



## vetaa (23 يناير 2009)

ههههههههههه دة المساج ولا بلاش صورة سكرة خالص خلى بقى باقى الحيوانات تغييير وتعمل زيهم


----------



## dark_angel (23 يناير 2009)

*حلوة اوى الصورة دى بس ابقى ادينى العنوان علشان اروح انا كمان اعمل تدليك عندهم هههههههه*​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (23 يناير 2009)

حللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوه
شكرااا امه


----------



## أَمَة (23 يناير 2009)

vetaa قال:


> ههههههههههه دة المساج ولا بلاش صورة سكرة خالص خلى بقى باقى الحيوانات تغييير وتعمل زيهم


 


كويس انها عجبتك يا vetaa
وشكرا على مرورك يا حبيبتي​


----------



## أَمَة (23 يناير 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *حلوة اوى الصورة دى بس ابقى ادينى العنوان علشان اروح انا كمان اعمل تدليك عندهم هههههههه*​


 


اللي يشجع علرواح كمان انهم يضيفوك قهوة
هو انت شفت الفنجان؟
شكرا darj_angel على مرورك الجميل​


----------



## أَمَة (23 يناير 2009)

جاي في الطريق قال:


> حللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوه
> شكرااا امه


 

عفوا *جاي في الطريق*
كويس انها عجبتك
وشكرا عالمرور​


----------



## just member (23 يناير 2009)

*هههههههههههههه*
*حلوة اكتير*
*ميرسى خاللص*
**​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يناير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرااااااااااا اخت امة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههه

لا صورة جامدة​*


----------



## أَمَة (24 يناير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *حلوة اكتير*
> *ميرسى خاللص*
> ...


 

 العفو اخي  come with me 
شكرا على مرورك وكويس انها عجبتك​


----------



## أَمَة (24 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرااااااااااا اخت امة


عفوا اخي كليمو
وشكرا على مرور 
كويس انها عجبتك​


----------



## أَمَة (24 يناير 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ههههههههههه​*
> 
> 
> *لا صورة جامدة*​


 

الرب يباركك يا مرمر
وشكرا على مرورك الجميل​


----------



## mero_engel (24 يناير 2009)

*دا في اي سنتر تجميل علي كده*
*ميرسي ليكي يا امه*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (24 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههه جميلة
ميرسى يا أمة​*


----------



## tena_tntn (10 فبراير 2009)

حلوة اوى 
مرسي


----------



## أَمَة (11 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على مروركما​*بريسكلا* *وتينا تنتن*

كويس ان الصورة عجبتكم
الرب يبارك حياتكما 
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*ههههه يا خراشى اية القمر دة *
*ميرسى يا مام حلوة خالص*​


----------



## أَمَة (18 أكتوبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *ههههه يا خراشى اية القمر دة *​
> *ميرسى يا مام حلوة خالص*​




ياااااااااااااااااااه 
هو انتي لقتيها ازاي الموضوع القديم دا يا مانا يا حبيبتي
يعني عجبك القمر 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 أكتوبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااااه
> هو انتي لقتيها ازاي الموضوع القديم دا يا مانا يا حبيبتي
> يعني عجبك القمر
> 
> ...


* اة عجبنى جداااااااااااا يا مام *
*تسلمي لينا يا غالية*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (18 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوووي
مرسي ليكي ​


----------



## أَمَة (18 أكتوبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه​
> حلوة اوووي
> 
> مرسي ليكي ​


 

مرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي
على مروروك​


----------

